# GM Presas Update



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2001)

Greetings,
        I would like to inform everyone that there will be a viewing for GM Presas in the Philippines after his body is sent back. As it stands now there will be no open viewing in North America. This may change in the future. Professor Presas is survived by seven children:  Mary Jane, Mary Ann, Remy Jr, Maria and Demetri, from his first wife, RoseMary; and Remia and Joseph from his current wife, Yvette Wong.  

        Please send Cards and Condolences to his family.

*Accepting for the Presas family is:
Mary Jane Seletaria
14 Manzanilla  Ct, 
San Pablo, CA 94806

Accepting for the Wong family is:
Yvette Wong
2553 Blackwood Street 
Victoria, BC, Canada V8T 3V9*

    Check our website (www.wmarnis.com) for current updates on the status of any updates.

Datu Tim Hartman
Remy Presas' Modern Arnis
www.wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 2, 2001)

A Memorial Service will be held in Victoria, British Columbia, Canada for Professor Remy A. Presas on Friday, September 7, 2001. A public viewing will be held from 11 AM to 12:30 PM with a small service for family and close friends only beginning at 1 PM. Services and viewing will be held at the Sequoia Gardens, 4665 Falaise Drive, Victoria, British Columbia, Canada. Phone: 250-658-6202. If you plan to attend the viewing or the service please contact Mike Chin at kata@telus.net. Due to the volume of calls and email Mr. Chin may not be able to answer every inquiry so please contact him only if you plan to attend. For directions and other information concerning the viewing and services please contact Sequoia Gardens. Following the service the professor's body will be transported to the Philippines for formal services there.


----------

